# Point 2 Air Jacket



## Charliejayne (12 February 2013)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a point 2 air jacket but they are very expensive so want to make sure they are worth it.
What are people's opinions, like the pros and cons?
And has anyone had any experiences with them?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (12 February 2013)

Do a search, there are many debates on here regarding pros and cons.At the end of the day there are situations that they won't help or may mildly hinder you but in my opinion they help more than harm. Incidently I have the Hit-Air jacket which is about £100 cheaper so may be worth considering this. I always use this to go cross country now and will ride in it at home if on something particularly difficult.


----------



## Shay (12 February 2013)

Its a subject almost gaurenteed to polarise opinion!  My daughter hunts and does XC in a Point 2. (And a body protector!)

IMO it will save you bruises and broken ribs.  It some circumstances it might save your neck.  Point 2 have done quite a bit of research and I believe that thier jacket is the first to carry a safety approved rating.

We got a Point 2 becuase Hit Air hadn't been invented at that point.  But having seen both in action the Hit Air don't seem to deflate as fast.  This tends to leave the rider stranded on the ground (often looking like a little up turned beetle!) for 4 - 5 seconds longer.  That could be long enough to get stood on - epsecially hunting.  Personally I prefer something that deflates faster so you can roll away quickly if you need to.

I also really like the way a properly fitted Point 2 locks onto the base of a skull cap to hold the head and neck still at the point of impact.  It won't work if your head is turned but like anything else it might add a margin of safety.

Having ridden in these things for almost 4 years  - and seen a lot of people come off wearing them -  I would definitely reccommend them.  I prefer the Point 2 - not only from a safety point of view but also thier range of options.  It may have nothing to do with it - but if you watch top class eventing most riders seem to be in Point 2's and only one or two in Hit Airs.

Don't forget that an air jacket alone - of either make - is not enough.  Unless you opt for the PRS-2 which is a combined air jacket and BP.  Also - when you go to get it fitted make sure that they blow the jacket up on you - even if you have to pay for a cannister.  Some people really can't take the feeling of constriction and you need to know if it will panic you before you fork out £400 and fall off!


----------



## millitiger (12 February 2013)

I really like my P2 jacket and think it has really helped to lessen injury when I have fallen off in it.

There is a lot of debate on here so really you have to make up your own mind- even if it only helps with preventing bad bruising and some broken ribs, that saves me needing time off work!

None of my horses (including sharp youngsters) have been worried by the noise and I've never felt out of breath or worried when it has gone off (because it is fitted correctly).

I don't think there is much difference between the P2 and the Hit Air- the HA is neater when not in use but when inflated doesn't seem to have the same coverage as the P2.

The HA inflated outwards and the P2 doesn't but imo that makes little difference to inflation or feeling as long as your jacket is correctly fitted.


----------



## Springy (12 February 2013)

I broke my back 2.5 years ago walking in the school... No bp on 

I now have a point two air jacket hunting style.... I've yet to ride in it...


----------



## ArcticFox (12 February 2013)

There is a lot of opinions on the air jackets. 

Some people love the P2 (me included)

Some people love the Hit Air

Some people hate all things air jacket 

All have reasons that can be debated so its really worth keeping an open mind and looking at all air jackets before making your decision.  

I have the P2 hybrid, which I love.  I used to have a P2 and seperate racesafe BP but I felt it was bulky imo.  I have a short neck, and the two layers made it difficult for me to look up over a fence. I was luckily able to afford a hybrid which I love.  There are also debates on this too but after discussion with P2 I felt satisfied that the hybrid was the one for me.  I can report that its much lighter and works well for me. 

As I say its definitely worth putting the research in.  And also put a google search for 'horse and hound forum hit air' or change hit air to 'point two', 'P2' and 'Air Jacket' and you will pull up loads of threads on the subject. 

happy shopping


----------



## Swirlymurphy (12 February 2013)

There is a lot of research available and a lot of well-informed (and less well-informed ) debate on HHO so you really need to read it to make your own mind up.  

But just to pick up on a previous poster's comments, there are a lot of top riders wearing P2s because they were supplied to them FOC.  Ignoring the product, the P2 marketing campaign is something to behold.


----------



## Angua2 (12 February 2013)

following a bad fall I am looking at these again, there is no real difference in the price now, just P2 do a payment plan (although the price is wrong on the payment plan documents) and HA doesn't.  The only other thing I could see was that HA looks like it supports the neck and coccix area better than the P2.  At the end of the day personal prefference..... In my case just plucking up the courage to hit the credit card


----------



## 2horsesnomoney (12 February 2013)

I have just purchased the Hit Air after lots of research and debate (following the deaths of two riders i knew locally within the last month) There doesnt seem to be too much differance between them. I went for hit air as i felt it offered better protection (esp. neck), looks neater and smaller (so i will wear it more often) inflates outwards and is cheeper. I woulod recommend either to anyone that doesnt have one also please all check your hats its so important we make ou selves as safe as possible in the dangerous sport. 
Anyway Thumbs up and recommend the hit air! also i can give you details of a saddlery doing a deal with a free canister at the mo if you like PM me.


----------



## cptrayes (12 February 2013)

Swirlymurphy said:



			But just to pick up on a previous poster's comments, there are a lot of top riders wearing P2s because they were supplied to them FOC.  Ignoring the product, the P2 marketing campaign is something to behold.
		
Click to expand...


And for every one of those, there are  at least a thousand of us wearing them because someone we knew fell off in one and told us how great they were. And now I have fallen off in mine out hunting, I agree with them.


----------



## soulfull (12 February 2013)

I have the P2.  Have not fallen in it yet. I got it as new horse started huge bucking fits. Turns out he had ulcers and now doesn't buck very often so I had stopped wearing. Then I found out I have osteoporosis probably in my pelvis and spine (awaiting a final scan). So I started wearing it again
I must say I do feel safer and more confident when wearing it
As not fallen in it or a HA I can't recommend either
eBay do have P2 on offer ATM


----------



## cptrayes (12 February 2013)

millitiger said:



			The HA inflated outwards and the P2 doesn't but imo that makes little difference to inflation or feeling as long as your jacket is correctly fitted.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, and I also like the fact that with a P2 you can wear it over different thicknesses of clothes without adjusting it because the fit is looser to allow for the "both sides" inflation.

If I was buying now though I'd probably go for the cheaper, looking at the replacement cartridge cost as part of that.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2013)

Go for the hit air over 2 point.

The hit air is approved also for motorcycles ,  the protection is better.

I use mine on horse and motorbike.

Put  it this way my friend is a fireman, he attends many road accidents.  When attending biker crashes ,  he said where the victim has survived but wearing no hit air vest there if often spinal injuries.

Where they are alive and had hit air vest he has not had one as of yet with spinal injuries.

Says a lot to me and was enough to make me get one for horse and bike.


----------



## ArcticFox (12 February 2013)

Hit air bike:http://www.bikebone.com/page/BBSC/CTGY/AT

P2 bike: http://www.point-two-motorsport.co.uk/

they are available for both.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (12 February 2013)

cptrayes said:



			And for every one of those, there are  at least a thousand of us wearing them because someone we knew fell off in one and told us how great they were. And now I have fallen off in mine out hunting, I agree with them.
		
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely.  I was only picking up on the point someone else made about the top riders being seen wearing them.  

I don't disagree with them at all and just bought one in the special New Year's Eve offer (so there are some benefits to being an old f*rt who doesn't go out!)


----------



## glamourpuss (12 February 2013)

[sits on hands & smiles in a 'shall we do this again Kerilli' way] 

Seriously there are pros & cons to both & air jackets in general, a search on here will bring up pages & pages.

I am pro air-jacket. I think they can provide protection & stabilisation in certain types of falls. 
I ride in a Hit Air. For many reasons, the cheaper cost being the main one 

If you are buying one remember the following:
1) For proper protection they should be worn over a body protector
2) They cannot protect you for all types of fall
3) In a true rotational or any fall where you remain in the saddle the lanyard will not activate the air jacket. That said there have been several videos where horses have landed on riders & the air jacket HAS inflated & possibly protected them from serious injury.


----------



## Daytona (12 February 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			Hit air bike:http://www.bikebone.com/page/BBSC/CTGY/AT

P2 bike: http://www.point-two-motorsport.co.uk/

they are available for both.
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh never realised they had got approval for motorbike as when I'd looked before they had not,  but says they did in 2012

Well I guess now all it boils down to is 

1 - cost between the two, if there is a difference 

2 - if you want one to explode inwards like 2 point,  means you have to have vest looser or if you want a tighter fitting vest that explods out wards like hit air.

TBH either will do ,  its gotta beat no vest anyway.


----------



## ElleJS (12 February 2013)

Would never go xc without one. I've ridden at high level and yes the P2 campaign was something else but the reason pros wear them is not because they were asked too. Trust me on this! There is really no reason to not wear an air jacket. Personally I love my P2 but would prefer a hit air given the choice again.


----------



## star (12 February 2013)

I have a point 2 but the couple of times I've fallen off since owning it I haven't been wearing it so no idea what it's like to fall off in.


----------



## photo_jo (12 February 2013)

Shay said:



			But having seen both in action the Hit Air don't seem to deflate as fast.  This tends to leave the rider stranded on the ground (often looking like a little up turned beetle!) for 4 - 5 seconds longer.  That could be long enough to get stood on - epsecially hunting.  Personally I prefer something that deflates faster so you can roll away quickly if you need to.
		
Click to expand...

Iirc the HitAir stays inflated for much longer unless you unscrew the cylinder which instantly deflates it, which is why the paramedics I have spoken to prefer it. An unstable fracture suddenly left unsupported is likely to cause damage, the slow deflation of the HitAir means that the fracture is supported until help arrives.


----------



## SpottedCat (12 February 2013)

Shay said:



			We got a Point 2 becuase Hit Air hadn't been invented at that point.
		
Click to expand...

Just a minor thing, but hit air has been around for about 10 years longer than P2.


----------



## cptrayes (12 February 2013)

photo_jo said:



			Iirc the HitAir stays inflated for much longer unless you unscrew the cylinder which instantly deflates it, which is why the paramedics I have spoken to prefer it. An unstable fracture suddenly left unsupported is likely to cause damage, the slow deflation of the HitAir means that the fracture is supported until help arrives.
		
Click to expand...

Having had mine go off I can confirm that there is nothing"sudden" whatsoever about the Point 2 deflation.


----------



## walker1234 (14 February 2013)

Is the P2 hybrid BE legal at all levels yet?


----------



## ArcticFox (14 February 2013)

It has a beta level 3 label on the body protector.

I haven't been stopped yet and have seen alot out and about now.  Don't think there is anything to say its not allowed?  the only downside would be that if it inflated you would have to unscrew the canister to get it to deflate quickly so you can remount and carry on - other people simply remove their air jacket and remount going to collect it from the jump judge later.  

I doubt I would be able to remount anyway so that doesn't worry me!


----------



## kerilli (14 February 2013)

ElleJS said:



			There is really no reason to not wear an air jacket.
		
Click to expand...

It is personal choice of course, but I disagree with this. There is still a lot of very lively debate on this over on COTH forum, where it is still allowed. It seems that America is a freer country than the U.K...   

Of all the posters over there, I listen to Reed Ayers the most. He is an event rider and a scientist, and one aspect of his work is investigating the effects of body armour on the human body (e.g. in soldiers being thrown from humvees after bombs go off). He has some very strong opinions about airjackets and axial loading, for example, and some of the other posters over there (one of whom is a medic) also do. Loads of threads on the topic, with arguments on both sides of course.


----------



## Nicco (14 February 2013)

ElleJS said:



			Would never go xc without one. I've ridden at high level and yes the P2 campaign was something else but the reason pros wear them is not because they were asked too. Trust me on this! There is really no reason to not wear an air jacket. Personally I love my P2 but would prefer a hit air given the choice again.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. Partner is a medic at BE events and having been present at a fatality he wouldnt let our child go xc without an air jacket.

Air jacket was also amazing at preventing injury when said child was repeatedly launched off a very tricky youngster over a period of a  few months. When not wearing the air jacket and came off another horse he was very sore.

Cant  recommend air jackets highly enough.


----------



## SpottedCat (15 February 2013)

My very good reason for not wearing any kind of air jacket is that I go XC in an exo, which will at least protect my torso from crush injuries. There's nothing an air jacket could add to the protection I already have.


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2013)

SpottedCat said:



			My very good reason for not wearing any kind of air jacket is that I go XC in an exo, which will at least protect my torso from crush injuries. There's nothing an air jacket could add to the protection I already have.
		
Click to expand...

Shall we make this into a panto  ?

Oh yes there is!

The exo does not have any protection whatsoever for your neck.  If you did a typical "horse stops and rider rotates and hits the fence facing backwards" fall, with a pole/bar from the fence striking the back of your neck under your helmet, an air jacket would offer you considerable protection and an exo none.

The exo I tried also stopped well short of coccyx cover, and the air jacket has full coccyx cover on me.


----------



## SpottedCat (15 February 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Shall we make this into a panto  ?

Oh yes there is!

The exo does not have any protection whatsoever for your neck.  If you did a typical "horse stops and rider rotates and hits the fence facing backwards" fall, with a pole/bar from the fence striking the back of your neck under your helmet, an air jacket would offer you considerable protection and an exo none.

The exo I tried also stopped well short of coccyx cover, and the air jacket has full coccyx cover on me.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing it could add because I can't wear it under an exo and it wouldn't do anything over one was obviously what I meant


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2013)

SpottedCat said:



			There is nothing it could add because I can't wear it under an exo and it wouldn't do anything over one was obviously what I meant 

Click to expand...

Ah, you meant is wasn't feasible to wear an air jacket with an exo. I guess not. My choice, having tried both and only being able to use one, would be the air jacket.


----------



## Santa_Claus (15 February 2013)

Exo over air jacket for me for several reasons (which i wont bring up again for the 275th time  ) although I actually cant wear my exo due to my back issues so I choose to wear neither and have a racesafe instead


----------



## SpottedCat (15 February 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Ah, you meant is wasn't feasible to wear an air jacket with an exo. I guess not. My choice, having tried both and only being able to use one, would be the air jacket.
		
Click to expand...

And mine is to use an exo. Isn't freedom of choice a wonderful thing


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2013)

Santa_Claus said:



			Exo over air jacket for me for several reasons (which i wont bring up again for the 275th time  ) although I actually cant wear my exo due to my back issues so I choose to wear neither and have a racesafe instead
		
Click to expand...

So it is possible to wear both at the same time. OK.

But why would you not wear it with your Racesafe if you wear it with your exo? Just curious


----------



## SpottedCat (15 February 2013)

I think she meant exo over and above air jacket (i.e. exo rather than not as well as!), not that she'd wear both at the same time


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2013)

Oh, I'm having problems with grammar today, aren't I? I wondered how she did that without a massive size exo!




SpottedCat said:



			And mine is to use an exo. Isn't freedom of choice a wonderful thing 

Click to expand...

It certainly is    For people who want to make the exo choice now, can they still actually be bought anywhere?


----------

